# Games you love watching BUT....



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

never intend to buy/play yourself?

For example, I love watching ARMA III streams on twitch.  I love the C.O.P.S./war role-play immersion the game has and the interactions people have with each other in game.  That said, I find no interest in actually playing the game myself for a variety of reasons.

I'm just curious what (if any) games you guys love watching other people play but don't really intend to ever play or buy yourself?


----------



## kzulfiani (Feb 25, 2015)

Mine is Yakuza series (ps3) and Life is strange (pc). Because I like the story and too lazy to play it. So I just watch playthrough at youtube.


----------



## June (Feb 25, 2015)

XCOM probably. It's really funny watching friends play and scream about what's going on but like, too much effort and emotional investment on my part if I ever decide to pick it up.


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 25, 2015)

Dying Light. I love the game, but I don't do horror or zombie games.
However, I love watching my friends play it and drop kicking zombies off of buildings.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

I like watching people play Magicka, lol mostly cause it's stupid. I did progress some chapters but never bothered to finish it lol


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

kzulfiani said:


> Mine is Yakuza series (ps3) and Life is strange (pc). Because I like the story and too lazy to play it. So I just watch playthrough at youtube.



Yea, I kinda do the same thing with a lot of movies.  If I'm to lazy to watch it for 2 hours then I'll just pull up the plot synopsis on Wikipedia.




> XCOM probably. It's really funny watching friends play and scream about what's going on but like, too much effort and emotional investment on my part if I ever decide to pick it up.



That's interesting, I actually bought XCOM Unknown specifically because I enjoyed other people playing it.  ...still haven't played it yet tho  XD




> Dying Light. I love the game, but I don't do horror or zombie games.
> However, I love watching my friends play it and drop kicking zombies off of buildings.



I feel you on the horror games thing.  I'm not a fan of them myself but I can see why people enjoy others playing them.  Especially reaction vids for games like Amnesia, etc.


----------



## Tao (Feb 25, 2015)

Mostly just bad games.

Like, I'll watch playthroughs by Youtubers I like just to see if a game is good or not, but I enjoy watching the ones I know are going to be terrible and that I won't buy.


I think PC horror games are the one I do this with the most since most horror games that get released are insanely bad and most of them are also 'walking simulators'. I'm not paying money to just walk around....But I'll gladly sit and watch Jim Sterling play through them and make jokes about how **** and not scary the whole thing is.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Mostly just bad games.
> 
> Like, I'll watch playthroughs by Youtubers I like just to see if a game is good or not, but I enjoy watching the ones I know are going to be terrible and that I won't buy.
> 
> ...




True.  Some of the best streams I've seen are when people play really bad/obscure games and you see all of its flaws, which can be hilariously bad at times.

"walking simulators"    That's one of the reasons I'd never play these games either.  Nothing but jump scares sounds like a waste of money to me.


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 25, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I feel you on the horror games thing.  I'm not a fan of them myself but I can see why people enjoy others playing them.  Especially reaction vids for games like Amnesia, etc.



I actually hate watching youtubers and I don't like watching streams for games I do play.
Like, I'm all for playing games rather than watching... but horror is like a nono for me.
Honestly the scariest game I've ever played is The Last of Us LOL. The ONLY zombie game I will play.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

TaliZorah said:


> I actually hate watching youtubers and I don't like watching streams for games I do play.
> Like, I'm all for playing games rather than watching... but horror is like a nono for me.
> Honestly the scariest game I've ever played is The Last of Us LOL. The ONLY zombie game I will play.



I think the whole "zombie" game concept has been done to death tbh.  I never understood the hype behind those games and why people love zombie stuff so much.  Even with shows like The Walking Dead, I don't get it.


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 25, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I think the whole "zombie" game concept has been done to death tbh.  I never understood the hype behind those games and why people love zombie stuff so much.  Even with shows like The Walking Dead, I don't get it.



I agree. Zombies are overrated and over done. 
We need something new. Like tech reanimating dead flesh. That would be cool.
Techie zombies.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

TaliZorah said:


> I agree. Zombies are overrated and over done.
> We need something new. Like tech reanimating dead flesh. That would be cool.
> Techie zombies.



Robot zombies  that's an interesting thought.

I have to wonder if the newest Jurassic Park movie will spur a bunch of dinosaur themed games, shows etc.  I wouldn't mind that at all XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm like this with horror games. I don't mind watching people play them, but I would never purchase them for myself. They just don't look like much fun to play. 

*Five Nights at Freddy's*
I will never own this game, but I swear it is the most interesting game to watch people play.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 25, 2015)

as boring as final fantasy xiii was to play, i wouldn't mind watching a let's play of it.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 25, 2015)

Katamari Damacy :3


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 25, 2015)

Most RPG horror games are really fun for me to watch, but I'll never play them. I can play horror games on a console, but having them so up close to my face with my laptop makes me shriek like a three-year-old.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> as boring as final fantasy xiii was to play, i wouldn't mind watching a let's play of it.



Oh yea, I tried playing that game.  I think I quit after about 2 hours because it was such a drag to get through.  Fortunately I was just borrowing it from a friend, so no loss there.


----------



## Tao (Feb 25, 2015)

TaliZorah said:


> I agree. Zombies are overrated and over done.
> We need something new. Like tech reanimating dead flesh. That would be cool.
> Techie zombies.




Reanimating dead flesh? You mean like...Zombies?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mynooka said:


> I think the whole "zombie" game concept has been done to death tbh.  I never understood the hype behind those games and why people love zombie stuff so much.  Even with shows like The Walking Dead, I don't get it.



I used to love zombies until the past few years. I'm absolutely sick of seeing them.


They're just an overdone concept that there isn't much left to do with in any type of media really...Well...There is stuff left to do but people making all this crap are lazy and just keep pushing out the same few concepts with a new title slapped on it.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 25, 2015)

50 Cent games.
The Let's Play I watched of 50 Cent: Blood on the Sand is brilliant, but I'd never play the game for myself.

Resident Evil titles, as well as other horror game franchises like Clock Tower.
No More Heroes and Castlevania games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mynooka said:


> I have to wonder if the newest Jurassic Park movie will spur a bunch of dinosaur themed games, shows etc.  I wouldn't mind that at all XD


There's already a bunch of dinosaur-themed games, as well as various Jurassic Park titles. Even Telltale made one, before they worked on The Walking Dead.

The only dino game currently in development that looks somewhat interesting is thePrimal or whatever. It's in early access though, so it's hard to tell whether it'll be a quality title.

I'd love a proper dinosaur game. Dinosaurs are about 65 million times cooler than zombies.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 25, 2015)

All the Silent Hill games. I absolutely adore that series (save for the odd title or two... *cough*homecoming*cough*) but I'm very, very easily startled and I just can't play them on my own. I managed to get a ways past the little train ride thing in Downpour but I called it quits after that and ended up watching a playthrough on youtube since I couldn't get my partner to play it for me like he has with the other ones  I also tend to have zero interest in shooters so I'll watch him play those as well.

There are some older games I want to play but don't have a physical copy of, and I really hate gaming on PC unless I'm playing an MMO generally speaking... or I'm waxing nostalgic but don't want to slog through the entire RPG myself so I'll watch a speedrun or something. (Though honestly, my dream playthroughs are ones where the player makes ZERO commentary and just goes at their own pace rather than racing through, most of the time...)

On the other hand, I'm a big Rooster Teeth / Achievement Hunter fan so I watch them play pretty much anything just for the commentary.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> There's already a bunch of dinosaur-themed games, as well as various Jurassic Park titles. Even Telltale made one, before they worked on The Walking Dead.
> 
> The only dino game currently in development that looks somewhat interesting is thePrimal or whatever. It's in early access though, so it's hard to tell whether it'll be a quality title.
> 
> I'd love a proper dinosaur game. Dinosaurs are about 65 million times cooler than zombies.



I think one of my dream games is an open world dinosaur game.  Doesn't even have to be Jurassic Park, in fact probably be better if it wasn't.

That's one of the aspects I'm looking forward to in Xenoblade X.  I know they aren't really dinosaurs but the scale and design of some of the creatures I've seen in that game look really cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> (Though honestly, my dream playthroughs are ones where the player makes ZERO commentary and just goes at their own pace rather than racing through, most of the time...)




I completely agree.  In my experience, narration can really take away from playthrough videos.  Sometimes it can add to it but rarely do I find myself looking forward to someone's commentary.


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 25, 2015)

Now I've played these games long ago, and technically didn't buy them myself and I don't intend on playing them anymore, so I'm all good to say that I like watching FiFi stream speed runs of Luigi's Manson and Mario Sunshine while I'm playing Animal Craft. The best parts are when something really random and stupid happens to kill the run. REKT.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 25, 2015)

Le Lenny said:


> Now I've played these games long ago, and technically didn't buy them myself and I don't intend on playing them anymore, so I'm all good to say that I like watching FiFi stream speed runs of Luigi's Manson and Mario Sunshine while I'm playing Animal Craft. The best parts are when something really random and stupid happens to kill the run. REKT.



Oh god, I can't imagine the rage on some of those speed runs being killed.  One reason I've never done them lol don't have the patience.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 25, 2015)

Ace Attorney and Bioshock.


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

Resident Evil
FNAF
GTA
Telltale games
Any horror or point/click game
Beyond 2 Souls


----------



## n64king (Feb 25, 2015)

Team Fortress 
It always looks hilarious and fun but I think I'd be bad at it and also I get the vibe that it's community is the type that's a stereotypical "yell over the mic on Xbox Live" type group, but I dunno for sure. BUT it's on PC so I ain't down for that.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 25, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I completely agree.  In my experience, narration can really take away from playthrough videos.  Sometimes it can add to it but rarely do I find myself looking forward to someone's commentary.



Yeah, same here - I find it so distracting! If I'm going to watch a full playthrough of a game, I want to watch the game itself unfold as if I were playing it, without hearing every single thought and remark the player's making. If I'm in the mood for commentary I go straight to Roosterteeth for that stuff and get my fix, but again, those are two different situations... I wonder how many people actually enjoy random commentary throughout playthroughs. I just know I'm not one of them. /shrug


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> On the other hand, I'm a big Rooster Teeth / Achievement Hunter fan so I watch them play pretty much anything just for the commentary.



I could watch them play the most boring game on the planet and they could still make it the best experience. Rooster Teeth is the bomb. Rage Quit with Michael has to be my absolute favorite.


----------



## Brad (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, I own it, but I'm really bad at it. So I don't play often.

But, Starcraft 2.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> Team Fortress
> It always looks hilarious and fun but I think I'd be bad at it and also I get the vibe that it's community is the type that's a stereotypical "yell over the mic on Xbox Live" type group, but I dunno for sure. BUT it's on PC so I ain't down for that.


Depends on the server you play on. I don't run into people like that often, because the one I go on are generally people older than 20, and they're pretty respectful to one another.

As for being bad at it... it does take some practice. I've been playing for a few years and while I would say I am pretty good at it, when I look at people like STAR_ playing TF2 they're miles ahead of me. I can never hope to be as good as them.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 26, 2015)

GTA in general. It looks fun and people do some funny stuff but when I play it, it seems like I can't get any funny happenings and it's not worth my time


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

fnaf
id mess up so bad if i played.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 26, 2015)

Telltale games and other games of the like. It's much more fun watching other people get emotional over a decision. I'm not really the type to play games with barely any actual gameplay such as Beyond Two Souls or The Walking Dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Telltale games and other games of the like. It's much more fun watching other people get emotional over a decision. I'm not really the type to play games with barely any actual gameplay such as Beyond Two Souls or The Walking Dead.



I kinda like point and click/adventure and visual novel/dating sim or whatever so that is a reverse for me, haha


----------



## mynooka (Feb 27, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> GTA in general. It looks fun and people do some funny stuff but when I play it, it seems like I can't get any funny happenings and it's not worth my time



I'm the opposite.  I try to play "right" most of the time, but it usually ends in me doing some ridiculous stunt or causing hilarious mayhem XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> I kinda like point and click/adventure and visual novel/dating sim or whatever so that is a reverse for me, haha



I really wish I could like them but it's just not my thing.  I hate it too sometimes because I've heard how games like Phoenix Wright are really good.  But when I watch gameplay of them I just don't think I'd enjoy it lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 27, 2015)

I played the first episode of The Walking Dead S1 game, but I watched the rest on YouTube. I also watched Cryostasis which looked like an interesting game. I rarely watch a game series unless I can't actually play it myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

mynooka said:


> I'm the opposite.  I try to play "right" most of the time, but it usually ends in me doing some ridiculous stunt or causing hilarious mayhem XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say PW are the best if you want to try them. The Wolf Among Us are a good western one, if you anime ones I recommend Planetarian~the reverie of a little planet and Narcissu 1st & 2nd.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I wouldn't say PW are the best if you want to try them. The Wolf Among Us are a good western one, if you anime ones I recommend Planetarian~the reverie of a little planet and Narcissu 1st & 2nd.



Cool, thanks for the suggestion.  I'll check those out.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> fnaf
> id mess up so bad if i played.



Same! Pretty much any scary game, or anything that's time-sensitive (so that includes Majora's Mask with the three-day thing or whatever the hell it is) - it all stresses me out hardcore and I end up unable to even progress very far, if at all. I'm horrible with all that stuff.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 27, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Same! Pretty much any scary game, or anything that's time-sensitive (so that includes Majora's Mask with the three-day thing or whatever the hell it is) - it all stresses me out hardcore and I end up unable to even progress very far, if at all. I'm horrible with all that stuff.



I was worried about the Majora's Mask 3 day thing too, before I bought it.   Looked on online and apparently you'd have to pretty much speedrun it (and miss a lot of content) to beat in the 3 days.  So evidently, you're not supposed to beat in the that amount of time anyway.

Not sure if that helps, but I had the same thoughts as you about that game.  I'm not as concerned anymore after reading about what it takes to beat the game, how your "suppose" to play, etc...


----------



## TheSuhSpence (Feb 27, 2015)

Basically any horror game ahaha


----------



## Klinkguin (Feb 27, 2015)

I watch a lot of games on YouTube. Never intend on actually playing most of them. Like The Wolf Among Us. Yeah I'm never playing that xD But maybe the Walking Dead Season 1 and 2.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess technically Ecco the Dolphin, though I have nothing wrong with playing it myself (and I have finished it). I like watching people who have a better idea of what to do than myself. I haven't done most of the areas more than twice so I forget things.


----------



## n64king (Feb 28, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I guess technically Ecco the Dolphin, though I have nothing wrong with playing it myself (and I have finished it). I like watching people who have a better idea of what to do than myself. I haven't done most of the areas more than twice so I forget things.



That seems strange coming from you what with the Ecco looking stuff in your posts 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another one for me is Metroid, I think Samus is cool but for the most part with Metroid I'm just like "mhmm that's for u not me ok"


----------



## Fhyn_K (Feb 28, 2015)

Any and every horror game. Weak heart and all, but I'm so entranced by the plot that I can only watch other people play it haha.


----------



## mynooka (Feb 28, 2015)

n64king said:


> Another one for me is Metroid, I think Samus is cool but for the most part with Metroid I'm just like "mhmm that's for u not me ok"



I like Samus too but I've never been a fan of the "atmosphere" of the Metroid games.  Always too dark and dingy for my taste.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Any and every horror game. Weak heart and all, but I'm so entranced by the plot that I can only watch other people play it haha.



Yea, horror and point & click games seem to be the most mentioned so far.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2015)

Hehe...

For some reason, TF2. I bought it, but I never got around to playing it. Mostly because I have no idea if the modpack I installed for it will work if just standing there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And by bought I mean got for free.

- - - Post Merge - - -

TF2 is F2P.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't play The Walking Dead video game, but I love the story so I make my brother play it and I watch it.


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 1, 2015)

n64king said:


> Another one for me is Metroid, I think Samus is cool but for the most part with Metroid I'm just like "mhmm that's for u not me ok"






mynooka said:


> I like Samus too but I've never been a fan of the "atmosphere" of the Metroid games.  Always too dark and dingy for my taste.




I agree it's not for everybody. Metroid happens to be one of the my favorite games of all time. (I have played every single one.) I know people who love the lore, characters and music, but just can't play it themselves. The atmosphere is for people who want to travel to unearth-like worlds to study creatures and monsters of your worst nightmares. Then again, not everyone likes scifi games.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 2, 2015)

Zelda games, Mega Man games(though I'd like to play a few and have played one), many others.
I like let's plays, and I like playthroughs without commentary. I'm really picky and only like a select few people, though. I spend more time watching other people play games than I do playing them myself.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 2, 2015)

Bon Bonne said:


> Zelda games, Mega Man games(though I'd like to play a few and have played one), many others.
> I like let's plays, and I like playthroughs without commentary. I'm really picky and only like a select few people, though. I spend more time watching other people play games than I do playing them myself.



Oh I agree on Mega Man games.  I love the character, universe, music, etc. but they are so difficult sometimes lol definitely not my favorite games to play.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I won't watch Five Nights at Freddy's. I'll read about it but won't watch or play it.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 4, 2015)

the last of us

underlined because of amazingness


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2015)

I wouldn't say I love watching Five Nights at Freddy's, as mostly I'm kinda picky with who I'd watch play it and I personally think the games are a steaming pile of slag but I would only watch FNAF via Stream. No intention to ever purchase the game.


----------



## Tao (Mar 4, 2015)

Any of these 'cinematic' games that are just there as a glorified B-movie. The ones with mediocre gameplay and little actual replay value that pretty much rely entirely on the plot to keep you invested. 


Anything like 'The Last of Us' (which I picked up for ?15, so it was 'reasonable') or 'The Order:1886' (I wouldn't play or watch, it's just a good example).


If they have actual solid gameplay, mechanics etc that I can enjoy more than once on their own merits *as well as* trying to be 'movie-esque' (like Metal Gear Solid), that's fine. Hell, if you do it well enough I might even regard it as one of my favorite games ever with along with Metal Gear Solid.


If the gameplay is nothing special and only there to push the linear story along, not very long with little to no replay value...Slap it on a DVD, price it at ?10 and label it '2 disc special edition' along with the rest of the movies. Just because you have some bland forgettable gameplay in your movie does not justify me paying ?50.




Until then, I'll watch the 'movies' like this that interest me on Youtube since I'm not throwing ?50 at that trash. I get pretty much the same experience by watching anyway.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 4, 2015)

Tao said:


> Any of these 'cinematic' games that are just there as a glorified B-movie. The ones with mediocre gameplay and little actual replay value that pretty much rely entirely on the plot to keep you invested.
> 
> 
> Anything like 'The Last of Us' (which I picked up for ?15, so it was 'reasonable') or 'The Order:1886' (I wouldn't play or watch, it's just a good example).
> ...




How do you feel about Tomb Raider games?  The neweset one is the only one I've played and it has a movie feel to it, but I really enjoyed it.

I agree with a lot of what you said.  I hate that we're seeing games come out that last 5-8 hours and cost $60 with no replay value.  I understand they can look gorgeous and have great effects but just feels like such a waste of money.  If this is what the next gen of consoles is going to be...then I'm glad I bought a Wii U.  XD


----------



## Tao (Mar 4, 2015)

mynooka said:


> How do you feel about Tomb Raider games?  The neweset one is the only one I've played and it has a movie feel to it, but I really enjoyed it.
> 
> I agree with a lot of what you said.  I hate that we're seeing games come out that last 5-8 hours and cost $60 with no replay value.  I understand they can look gorgeous and have great effects but just feels like such a waste of money.  If this is what the next gen of consoles is going to be...then I'm glad I bought a Wii U.  XD



I enjoyed the Tomb Raider reboot. I think the most important thing here is that whilst the story was good (specifically Lara's character development) the game was good on it's own merits. It was a good game by itself with the good narrative being a bonus on top of an already good product.
It had enough going on outside of the story to keep you going for a bit after you had done. I did a lot of optional content whilst I was doing the main story but even then, I spent a few hours afterwards finishing up with the optional tombs etc (practically all the tombs were optional).
I got about 20 hours out of it at least though. Even better since I got it for ?20 on a sale two weeks after original release.


The Last of Us though I didn't feel I 'missed anything' on my first playthrough and I had no desire to play it again since I didn't see it playing any different the second time through. It's just a linear progression of moving to the next cutscene with nothing to keep me playing other than a half arsed multiplayer mode slapped on that arguably didn't even belong in the game.


God of War is another series that manages to be 'movie-esque' without sacrificing any gameplay.
Sure, it has QTE's (screw QTE's) but it just feels so movie like simply because of the camera angles used during gameplay combined with the scale of some of the environments and enemies. The way the story is told as a recollection of events narrated by a third party adds to this as well. Again, the game is almost 100% gameplay. 


But yea, I don't mind it being movie-esque as long as the gamplay is still there. Even if I don't pick it up after finishing the story there's a difference between not picking it up because I want to play something else now *and* not picking it up because there's nothing to do after the 6 hour story.

It just seems that game devs are trying to make movies, rather than games that feel like movies.


----------



## Geoni (Mar 4, 2015)

You guys should try out this fun and adorable game called amnesia.


----------



## Tao (Mar 4, 2015)

Dad said:


> You guys should try out this fun and adorable game called amnesia.



I loved that game! So adorable <3 I would love to cuddle those Amnesia things!






That's a lie, I hid in the first place I found and classed it as I won. 



Those games where you have literally no way to defend yourself, limited movement and something indestructible that will kill you instantly if it get's to close are just too much for me. They don't necessarily have to be horror games (they don't necessarily even have to be good) but that obviously makes it worse. Even simply being able to kick/punch them out of the way would be enough but these games often don't let you do anything at all.
I guess I just don't like being completely useless/powerless. Even a rolled up newspaper as a weapon would be enough 'defense' for me to get through those games.

I'm fine watching them though, I just turn into a coward when I'm actually given the controller. 


Obviously games like Slender fall into this category *but* I don't generally think they're scary or good games. They're just bad games that happen to prey on one of my 'bigger fears' I guess. I can still tell which games suck.


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 5, 2015)

Any horror or shooting games. Examples include: FNAF, Metroid, Star Fox, any FPS game, any game involving zombies, etc.

Might make an exception for Splatoon, especially if it has good online.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 6, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Any horror or shooting games. Examples include: FNAF, Metroid, Star Fox, any FPS game, any game involving zombies, etc.
> 
> Might make an exception for Splatoon, especially if it has good online.




Just curious, do you mean watching shooting games for the story/campaign?  Or watching people play multiplayer like COD and BF4?  ...or both? lol

Splatoon looks like a fun game for sure.  I really hope the local aspects make it worth picking up, since I'm not really into online shooters.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Shooting games


----------



## Silversea (Mar 9, 2015)

I think Five Nights at Freddies is one of these games for me. Well all "horror" games for that matter. I used to play a few but they take up too much time. I'd rather have them to the side while I'm working on "real life" things.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

Anything not involving some sort of combat


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jul 25, 2015)

The games I love watching but never intend to buy myself would be Life is Strange, Five Nights at Freddy's and Outlast. I would absolutely play those games I listed, but my computer can't handle PC games and even if the game is on a gaming system like the Playstation, I only play on Nintendo systems.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

i watch vids for games i dont have but intend to buy

but never any vids that ik i wont buy the game


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 25, 2015)

I used to watch LoL (never played it personally). Now I usually watch CS:GO and there's some speedrunners I watch that run games I probably won't ever play.


----------



## RLinksoul (Jul 26, 2015)

As mentioned above, the Five Nights at Freddy's series. I love watching Markiplier play that, but I don't intend to (nor can I afford) to play it myself. Plus my laptop is from 2002 and I doubt it could handle it. I don't know HOW this thing runs Windows 7 but it runs youtube pretty badly.

There's also a lot of things I watch on Game Grumps that I wouldn't really want to play myself. I love watching them play Ribbit King and Kirby's Dream Course, but those games aren't my cup of tee.

Hurr. Golf puns.


----------

